# Texas State Bonsai Tree Convention



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

The Houston Bonsai Society is hosting the state convention at the Marriot Westchase, April 17-19. All 2Coolers are welcome. The tree exhibit will include some of the best trees in Texas. This is a great hobby to enjoy when the wind blows. I found this forum back in November and have spent way too much time reading all the cool post. I am a regular SLP, Bastrop, Christmas Bay fisherman and will post some reports. 
Phil Drilling
Cabrera Farm Nursery
Sugar Land 
281 313 2000


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to 2cool Bayou Bonsai Man. Yessir, this is a pretty good board.


----------

